# Travel insurance question.



## Dahlia (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi there! I'm Traveling to Australia at the end of November and just have a quick question regarding travel insurance. I'm going on a working holiday visa and wondering if anyone knew any good websites for something that covers medical?


----------



## pristine3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Google insuremytrip. There's a website by this name. It pulls all travel insurance plans that are relevant your citizenship and you can compare them based on what you are looking for.


----------

